# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Today in Mandolin History - September 11, 1996, Bill Monroe's ser

## NewsFetcher

September 11, 1996, Bill Monroe's service held at the Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, Tennessee.



This is a randomly selected event for today's date. For a list of all events that occurred on this date including internal and external links to these resources (interviews, audio files, historical links, etc.) visit the Mandolin Cafe's This Day in History.

----------

